# Brand New - zero knowledge



## bentleysontour (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

Im just in the middle of this minefield of motorhomes. Im at the time of my life when ive got time on my hands, and i want to start touring around the uk europe etc, with my family/grandchildren. I have never done this before, but have this massive urge to buy a motorhome. We've started to look, but my god you get confused as the sales people just give you conflicting information. So i desparately need your help. All i know is that i need a 6 berth with 6 seats, i dont mind new or secondhand, if it was in a great condition. Im hoping it will last many many years, as they are a whole load of money lol!Any input would be valuble.Which are the better homes, that are built to last, i dont really want cheap and nasty....
thanks


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 21, 2017)

it is a minefield.....  if i were you i would go along to one of the large meets and look at vans and talk to folks here...  people love showing off their vans....    and then you will get the widest range of internal layouts and the good and bad points about different makes of vans......

in the meantime go to as many dealers as you can till you find the layout that speaks to you....    then you could narrow it down 

there are so many questions to ask -  i rushed into buying mine and am still paying the price for my lack of knowledge....   pity i had not found this forum before purchasing... !!!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 21, 2017)

Yep as del says talk to other van owners and ask to have a look,even new vans dont have things that you will require like solar panels extra cigy and usb sockets and pos a refillable gas sys like gaslow etc,i built my own as i could not find a van that fitted my requirements with space and six seats plus a fixed bed.
Dont take all that dealers tell you as gospel as its there job to sell anything to any body at any price whether good bad or ugly,take time and look around,good luck.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 21, 2017)

thanks for replying thats really kind.Im going to see as many dealers as i can, but i just wish they would leave us in the van so we could really have a good 'mooch' and sit on the seats, or even lie o the beds so we could feel if they are comfortable or not. Is a 'fixed bed' a proper bed so to speak and the alternative would be one made up of the sofa and the cushions? im guessing that a fixed bed would be better ...i need my sleep lol.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 21, 2017)

one of the most important things is payload....  i would search on here for several threads about payload and weight etc..  its a thorny problem - especially with your need for a bigger van


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 21, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im just in the middle of this minefield of motorhomes. Im at the time of my life when ive got time on my hands, and i want to start touring around the uk europe etc, with my family/grandchildren. I have never done this before, but have this massive urge to buy a motorhome. We've started to look, but my god you get confused as the sales people just give you conflicting information. So i desparately need your help.* All i know is that i need a 6 berth with 6 seats,* i dont mind new or secondhand, if it was in a great condition. Im hoping it will last many many years, as they are a whole load of money lol!Any input would be valuble.Which are the better homes, that are built to last, i dont really want cheap and nasty....
> thanks



If you need six seats them that's really narrowed it down considerably,  6 belted seats . From around 2008 all passengers must have seat belts and if you're looking at new, and you missed the Motorhome show look around all the big dealers in your area. where in the country are you?

 Turn up when they're busy, show little interest in spending any money and they leave you alone to look, and move on to the the easy sale they can make. I spent an hour looking around a big dealership recently , not one salesman bothered me.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 21, 2017)

Bigger the van, the harder it is to park unobtrusively. Accessing unknown minor roads,that may have low trees, tight corners and nowhere to turn round, becomes risky. Supermarket car parks, town centres can be a problem.

A fixed bed is a luxury , not a necessity. The bigger the van, the more expensive,to buy,insure and go on ferries.
Over 3.5 tons ,check your driving licence categories, complications if you're over 70.

Lots of us have this romantic idea that we can take our grandkids away at every opportunity.. Wild camping near the sea, or in the countryside.. Will they have the time and inclination,if they are stuck in the middle of nowhere, in bad weather,without WiFi or a phone signal.
So most of the time,you may be rattling around in this huge, expensive van. You might also be confined to campsites with hard standing,in wet weather. Are you planning to spend long periods abroad? If so, will you still need 6berths? Perhaps a tent and lilos for the kids occasional visits?

When you go to dealers,talk to other motorhomers that you encounter there. Their opinions count more than the salesman's spiel.

Don't rush, as others have advised. Don't fall in love with the first attractive van you see. Try vans that you may consider too small or too big. Do get the beds out.. Take your own sleeping bags, if you're worried about upsetting the salesmen.
Have fun and I hope you'll be happy with your final choice.


----------



## runnach (Mar 21, 2017)

Ultimately whatever you buy, there is a good chance 12 months down the line there are things that you would change, have a wish list and things you don't need.

Sadly only you can answer that and it takes owning a van to find out, no way of short circuiting the system.

Some great advice re looking about and speaking with other owners, If you are new to motorhoming and perhaps even caravans, I would rent one for a holiday and see how you get on with it, Also it will help cement what you deem as important  .....One thing I can guarantee, expensive mistakes to get wrong 

Good Luck 

Channa


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome along. 6 seats is a big ask and massiely reduces your options.

I don't know your timescale but if you wanted to wait till August then go to the Düsseldorf Caravan Salon Show why? It's the largest showin Europe by a massive margin, most European manufacturers have every model on the stand eg, Hymer at the NEC have around 12 vans on show, at Caravan Salon they had every model they make which was around 90 vans. Swift are the only UK manufacturer present. It's only for new vans but you could then look for a used one as long as it's not a new model.

1. Weight re licence
2. Type i.e. Coach built, A Class etc
3. Size
4. Bed layout.
5. Storage

If you could cut your requirement to 4 seats 4 beds 90% of vans fit the bill. You could use a tent when 6 of you but your still stuck with travel.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 22, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> If you need six seats them that's really narrowed it down considerably,  6 belted seats . From around 2008 all passengers must have seat belts and if you're looking at new, and you missed the Motorhome show look around all the big dealers in your area. where in the country are you?
> 
> Turn up when they're busy, show little interest in spending any money and they leave you alone to look, and move on to the the easy sale they can make. I spent an hour looking around a big dealership recently , not one salesman bothered me.



lol! great idea. Someone just sent me this its a course  to educate you about motorhomes , motorhomeacademy.com, it will be 125.00 for me and then i will take my daughter with me which will be 50% of the price, has anyone ever heard of it , is it any good?


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 22, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along. 6 seats is a big ask and massiely reduces your options.
> 
> I don't know your timescale but if you wanted to wait till August then go to the Düsseldorf Caravan Salon Show why? It's the largest showin Europe by a massive margin, most European manufacturers have every model on the stand eg, Hymer at the NEC have around 12 vans on show, at Caravan Salon they had every model they make which was around 90 vans. Swift are the only UK manufacturer present. It's only for new vans but you could then look for a used one as long as it's not a new model.
> 
> ...





I can wait till august, it isnt something to rush into i think, due to the cost of these things.Ive though about the 4 berth option, the problem is theres no 'men' in our family so too speak, well at least not the ones that will be going away in the van, its just for me, my two daughters and my grandchildren.So then that means the driving will be split between us three women, the motorhome and a car. I dont have a partner, and my daughters partner works away a lot.....its knowing what to do for the best ....do you know if you can get a 4 berth that you could have a fifth seatbelt but in  as an extra?


----------



## Beemer (Mar 22, 2017)

Certainly a minefield..
Especially if you must have six seats with seatbelts, as you would need deep pockets to pay for a motorhome newer than 2007.
A fixed bed, in some cases is a necessity if you are elderly/getting old/or disabled.  We started off with a 6 berth Autocruise Sarasota, we just loved the U shaped rear seating being able to seat all 4 of the family easily and 180 degree view out of the rear of the vehicle, however, after two and a half years my good lady was fed up with having to make the rather large rear bed, so we part ex'd the Sarasota in for one with a fixed bed.  The kids loved the overcab bed though. Horses for courses.

It is definitely worth visiting motorhome dealers to see what is available, we must have lost at least a couple of thousand £ changing vehicles.


----------



## Mick H (Mar 22, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Yep as del says talk to other van owners and ask to have a look,even new vans dont have things that you will require like solar panels extra cigy and usb sockets and pos a refillable gas sys like gaslow etc,i built my own as i could not find a van that fitted my requirements with space and six seats plus a fixed bed.
> Dont take all that dealers tell you as gospel as its there job to sell anything to any body at any price whether good bad or ugly,take time and look around,good luck.



Come on Trev, we all know that the extra's that you mention are NOT required, just desirable, to some folk. Also some new vans DO have things like that fitted, as standard.

As others have mentioned, the OP's biggest problem, by far, is the need for 6 berth and 6 seats, because of the payload issue. Adding extra accessories, will only make the problem worse. No easy solutions, as far as I am aware. Perhaps an American motorhome?


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 22, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> thanks for replying thats really kind.Im going to see as many dealers as i can, but i just wish they would leave us in the van so we could really have a good 'mooch' and* sit on the seats*, or* even lie o the beds* so we could feel if they are comfortable or not. Is a 'fixed bed' a proper bed so to speak and the alternative would be one made up of the sofa and the cushions? im guessing that a fixed bed would be better ...i need my sleep lol.




Do those things anyway  - even if the dealers are there  - you are spending a significant sum of money and due diligence is vital.....  if they want a sale and see you are serious they wont mind....  ask them to show you how to put the beds up and then lie on them.....   go on i dare you !!


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 22, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> lol! great idea. Someone just sent me this its a course  to educate you about motorhomes , motorhomeacademy.com, it will be 125.00 for me and then i will take my daughter with me which will be 50% of the price, has anyone ever heard of it , is it any good?



i haven't heard of it - but the course content sounds good.  i wish i had known about it.   

Having said that  ...   every second hand van is different as owners change things, add things, get rid of things and configure it how they want......

but if you are anxious  do the course.... it will enable you to ask dealers "sensible" questions when you are bartering the price down !!

When you do buy  -  then come back here with a link to the van   -  and you will get a raft of suggestions and ideas as to what is good and what is poor.


----------



## The laird (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy the group ,


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 22, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Do those things anyway  - even if the dealers are there  - you are spending a significant sum of money and due diligence is vital.....  if they want a sale and see you are serious they wont mind....  ask them to show you how to put the beds up and then lie on them.....   go on i dare you !!



i will i promise haha!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2017)

Slow down a bit and seriously think about hiring a couple with different layouts first.

You can look in and sit on the seats etc. of a thousand motorhomes but it`s nothing like driving and using one in the real world.

A couple of thousand pound on hire fees could save you a lot more than that in the long run.


----------



## Dogeared (Mar 22, 2017)

Which location are you in, if you are in Lancashire the only reliable motorhome retailer in Todds near Preston.  Large covered showroom, they won't pester you.  Never seen a van there below standard.  Be careful there are some B awful retailers out there.  

It took us four years and three vans before we found what we needed.

Your needs will only become apparent over time. Eg, will you wildcamp, use temporary holiday sites, aires etc, or will you use the larger sites where you pay a lot, but have electric etc on tap.

As has already been said, talk to any of us, we love talking about our experiences


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2017)

Mick H said:


> Come on Trev, we all know that the extra's that you mention are NOT required, just desirable, to some folk. Also some new vans DO have things like that fitted, as standard.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the OP's biggest problem, by far, is the need for 6 berth and 6 seats, because of the payload issue. Adding extra accessories, will only make the problem worse. No easy solutions, as far as I am aware. Perhaps an American motorhome?



I have not seen any here come with solar panels or usb charging stations,panels for any one wilding should be top of the list along with a good bank of batteries around 200ah plus.


----------



## Mick H (Mar 22, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> I have not seen any here come with solar panels or usb charging stations,panels for any one wilding should be top of the list along with a good bank of batteries around 200ah plus.



Marquis are currently selling Benimars, with solar panels. There are probably others. Don't know about USB chargers, though. Anyway, one can be purchased to plug into the 12v socket, very cheaply. 
Again NONE of these are a necessity. Repeating myself, I have always wildcamped, since 1980, and haven't needed solar yet! We regularly watch tv, and have a an Oyster satellite system, both of which use a fair amount of battery power, in addition to all the usual 12v equipment.
Any additional accessories eat into the payload, so a lot of thought should be taken, before buying, and fitting them.
I can easily understand people wanting solar, but it is NOT a requirement, and they do NOT provide free power, on motorhomes, as discussed many times, in the past.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 22, 2017)

Mick H said:


> Marquis are currently selling Benimars, with solar panels. There are probably others. Don't know about USB chargers, though. Anyway, one can be purchased to plug into the 12v socket, very cheaply.
> Again NONE of these are a necessity. Repeating myself, I have always wildcamped, since 1980, and haven't needed solar yet! We regularly watch tv, and have a an Oyster satellite system, both of which use a fair amount of battery power, in addition to all the usual 12v equipment.
> Any additional accessories eat into the payload, so a lot of thought should be taken, before buying, and fitting them.
> I can easily understand people wanting solar, but it is NOT a requirement, and they do NOT provide free power, on motorhomes, as discussed many times, in the past.



im going to sound so dumb, i apologize. What does 'wildcamp mean?.....


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 22, 2017)

wildcamp is where folks with campervans park up for free overnight but not on a campsite.  Once you download the POI's    (Places of interest) from here onto your satnav (or pay someone else to do it or ask a teenager !!) you will see that there are thousands and thousands of places to overnight for free.   The POIs also contain places to get water and public toilets and a wealth of other stuff.....   but  step at a time...

However, i would aim to pay for a decent campsite for the first few trips so that you will have a few chaps lurking around to help you when you get stuck....   as you will...  we all do  !!!   

you can always message me if you want to ask a basic question.....   best wisehs


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 22, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> wildcamp is where folks with campervans park up for free overnight but not on a campsite.  Once you download the POI's    (Places of interest) from here onto your satnav (or pay someone else to do it or ask a teenager !!) you will see that there are thousands and thousands of places to overnight for free.   The POIs also contain places to get water and public toilets and a wealth of other stuff.....   but  step at a time...
> 
> However, i would aim to pay for a decent campsite for the first few trips so that you will have a few chaps lurking around to help you when you get stuck....   as you will...  we all do  !!!
> 
> you can always message me if you want to ask a basic question.....   best wisehs



ah yes i understand, i dont think that would be for us, id be scared out of my wits.I would like to be on a proper campsite with facilities and things , maybe that could be for the future lol!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> ah yes i understand, i dont think that would be for us, id be scared out of my wits.I would like to be on a proper campsite with facilities and things , maybe that could be for the future lol!



Campsites are where the drunks party nutters are and costing a fortune,as del says for the first few times yes but wilding is the way,better to spend money on fuel and food.
Come to ireland and camp for free,you will love it,only thing which may bother you at night are the ghosties.:scared::lol-053::wave:


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 22, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> ah yes i understand, i dont think that would be for us, id be scared out of my wits.I would like to be on a proper campsite with facilities and things , maybe that could be for the future lol!



its just a matter of getting used to things.....  i recall being scared on my first night out   -  i was on a perfectly lovely locked campsite... with fabulous staff and a lovely cafe....   but i soon realised there was no reason to be scared.  Take things step at a time.

There are  women members here who  bring grandchildren to Meets  -  they could share their experiences with you   -  a friendly bunch...


----------



## 2cv (Mar 22, 2017)

I think its a great idea to rent before buying. I did that and found it really useful. I spent about six years researching my first van but dont regret it and wouldnt swap it now.
Solar is not as essential for most as some say, with modern electronics you can go many days without even running your engine even with a single 110 ah battery like mine.
Dont dismiss wildcamping through fear. Hundreds do it every night without problem, and you get to much nicer places than sometimes regimented campsites.
Good luck with the search.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 23, 2017)

It`s totally understandable to want to use campsites etc. if you are new to this hobby especially to start with.

Think about joining one of the 2 main clubs.

Caravan and Motorhome Club ( CC )  Caravan and Motorhome Club | The Caravan Club  or the Camping and Caravanning club ( C&CC )     Welcome to The Club - The Camping and Caravanning Club

On the majority of both of these sites you will have a proper pitch with electric hook up ( EHU ) as well as toilets, showers, fresh water and a cassette empty facility.

The wardens / holiday site managers will help and advise if asked especially if you tell them you are new to motorhomes.

You will also be with other liked minded people who you will start to chat to and you`d be surprised at the info / tips you can up from other members on sites.

Get used to how the van works and sleeping in a box on wheels and slowly you will feel better and more comfortable with it, then you will really enjoy it.

Don`t be afraid to ask any questions on here no matter how small or trivial you think they are.

All the best    :wave:


P.S.

Start a new thread in the appropriate section for anything else you need to know.


----------

